# outlaw radial vs. pure mud tire



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i have kinda been looking at getting new tires but im not totally sure on what to get. i have been looking at some of the pure mud tires such as the Silverbacks and the outlaws. now the problem: i have 14" wheels and i don't really wanna lift my bike because then im looking at possibly breaking axles. so i need a tire that i can fit under my brute without rubbing so i was thinking a 27" or maybe a 28" and the only one i have come across is the outlaw radial that fits my needs. i was wondering if you guys know of any other tires that may be better then the outlaw radials for the mud.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im not sure what all tires fit on a 14'' but check at this thread to give u an ideal on what we think is good all around tires http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5344&highlight=tire


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

but really im kinda interested in getting a full out mud tire. it just has to be able to fit my rims and so i dont have to lift my bike


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I Had the same issue, I ended up selling my 14" rims and bought some new 12" and 28" outlaws 10s and 12s with 14s you are limited on tire size with those two brands


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i know . the previous owner had bought the 14" rims . if it was up to me i would have got the 12" rims. im just kinda looking for the best option i have


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

start here and see where you end up.
google = cocomponents


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have heard good things about the outlaw radial, but it's not really a true mud tire like the others.. Also the lift isn't what breaks axles, it's bigger tires and a HEAVY thumb !! Have a look at the terminators..


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

terminators:rockn:


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

now i have been looking into the 28" terminators and i was wondering if i would need a lift for those? now i have a skinny /wide set of 14" wheels. how will that work when they only have 28"x10"x14"


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

No you shouldn't need a lift for 28's.. And they will fit on your wheels just fine.. The back ones will just spread out a little making them run a tad shorter..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Outlaw Radial does not = pure mud tire....... IMO


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

:agreed:


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

really so the 10" wide tires will fit on my skinny rims? have people done this before or is that just asking for trouble?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They fit.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i have the ss212 rims which are 14x6 and 14x8. now what is the height difference going to be if i put a 28x10. on all four wheels. im concerned about the front wheels being taller because they would be squeezed a bit. and i don't wanna completely destroying my front diff


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not enough to worry about. The center of the fronts will be the same as the backs but the outside edges of the fronts will be will be a bit more rounded as they are pulled in a bit.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

have other people done this. my only worry is that fact that i do ride trails so there will be a bit of flat driving. its just if im going to spend that much on tires . i wanna make sure im not going to wreck my bike.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i know a guy that has 31 skinnies on a wide rim and it does fine...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I had 29x10's on a wide (was actually a rear SRA rim) and they fit perfect. Had a very flat profile which, was what I wanted.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea his 31s look kinda blowed out... but i mean they are a 9.5" wide tire.


----------

